# Ridgid sawzall blew up today



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> The old US made PC tigersaws were animals as well. At the time, they were by far the fastest cutting saw on the market.


I still have my tigersaw and I also think Ridgid is junk. It's kind of like buying parts from Auto Zone, you know you'll be replacing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## roofcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

Any opinions on a good replacement? Figuire i'll either buy another milwaulkee or a bosch.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you have to ask? Milwaukee


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> Do you have to ask? Milwaukee


:thumbup:


----------



## roofcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

I was already leaning that way seeing as my old 4amp just keeps going.....just need one with a little more power.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

roofcutter said:


> I was already leaning that way seeing as my old *4amp* just keeps going.....just need one with a little more power.


How old is that thing? :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I like my Hilti more than my Milwaukee.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a twin stack ridged compressor, small one. It's going on it's 5th year now, and just this last month is starting to make a death rattle. I think it's earned its keep, so when it dies I won't be upset. 

I can't get a new one though, HD doesn't have them anymore.

Same with the Ridgid 18 ga nailer. bought it one day cause I was in a pinch, and the darned thing has lasted and lasted- going on 3 years now. I oil it every Saturday though, sometimes through the week as well.

The Bosch air hammer 18 ga nailer turned out to be a POS. It wont sink nails, and the service folks think it's fine, so it just sits on the garage shelf gathering dust - the reason that I bought the Ridgid.

Yesterday I got a Paslode cordless 16 ga angled nailer. Seems ok, but on the job time will tell if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## roofcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

Robinson1 said:


> How old is that thing? :laughing:


Bought it used in 2004 and it just wont die. Its outlasted half a dozen dewalts and 2 makitas and a porter cable. Its got the allen key chuck on it so im guessing its atleast 15 years old.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

The first tool I ever bought was a milwaukee sawzall back in 1989. It finally gave up the ghost just last year. 

The allen key clamp sucked, but the removeable cord was great. I replaced both a few times. 

My 1 year old sawzall has issues with the tool-less blade clamp, and the non-removable cord is already frayed. Have to disassemble the unit to replace it.


----------



## BCULP2 (May 31, 2006)

Same thing happened to my Milwaukee.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

(Note to self: do not lend sawzall to members of contractor talk)


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

My ole' Milwaukee sawzall its still going. Not the fasted one in the world but won't die. Has the allen key screw which is a pain in the ass. Also have a old tigersaw that needs a new trigger. Don't think I would buy the newer version though. They look cheap.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Needles said:


> My ole' Milwaukee sawzall its still going. Not the fasted one in the world but won't die. Has the allen key screw which is a pain in the ass. Also have a old tigersaw that needs a new trigger. Don't think I would buy the newer version though. They look cheap.


Ya I don't what happened to PC tools, they don't just look and feel cheap, they are cheap.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

avenge said:


> Ya I don't what happened to PC tools, they don't just look and feel cheap, they are cheap.


Yep most of their stuff is home owner grade now. I did buy the 21" belt sander though a few weeks ago. Probably one of few PC tools not ruined by the bean counters at Stanley/B&D.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Seems that the newer Milwaukee sawzalls have issues with nose pieces.

I'd highly recommend the Makita AVT 15amp recip saw. It's a beast and it blows any other sawzall I've used away.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

jiffy said:


> Seems that the newer Milwaukee sawzalls have issues with nose pieces.
> 
> I'd highly recommend the Makita AVT 15amp recip saw. It's a beast and it blows any other sawzall I've used away.


I have 3 of those and have been preaching it for years. Nothing is as comfortable, reliable, and powerful. I still have a Milwaukee and an older PC, but they are merely dust collectors.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Seems that the newer Milwaukee sawzalls have issues with nose pieces.
> 
> I'd highly recommend the Makita AVT 15amp recip saw. It's a beast and it blows any other sawzall I've used away.


I have one those Makitas and the POS has a weak foot design, that broke off in the first week, and I've never busted a reciprocating saw.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

m1911 said:


> I have one those Makitas and the POS has a weak foot design, that broke off in the first week, and I've never busted a reciprocating saw.


Not sure how you broke a foot on one of those. I have lost a foot, as they do adjust and come off easily. The replacement was very reasonable. About $8 if I recall.


----------



## soats (Jan 12, 2014)

roofcutter said:


> I'll try to post pics dont know if i will work


wow! gotta say it makes me a little nervous about using mine, maybe i should just get rid of it... did you get hit with any shrapnel?


----------

